# MTB-Festival TegernseerTal 2010



## wallberg (20. November 2009)

*Anmeldung zum MTB-Festival 2010 ab sofort möglich*

Rasante Wettkämpfe, Neuheiten rund ums Rad und Open-Air-Events  
am 5./6. Juni 2010 ist es wieder soweit und der Startschuss zum MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal in Rottach-Egern fällt zum siebten Mal.

Ab sofort ist die Anmeldung für den drittgrößten MTB-Marathon Deutschlands über die Homepage www.mtb-festival.de möglich.

Melde Dich bis zum 31.01.2010 an und spare mit dem Frühbucherrabatt satte 10 %!

Die ersten 2.000 gemeldeten Teilnehmer können sich zudem das heiß begehrte adidas-Funktionsshirt von SportScheck im Wert von 29  sichern

Wie in jedem Neuen Jahr versuchen wir zu optimieren - 
Details hierzu erfahrt Ihr die nächsten Wochen von mir!

Würde mich freuen auch für 2010 Euer Interesse zu haben,
Strecken fast identisch, zu den Änderungen in Kürze mehr.

Rahmenprogramm, Messe ... wird massiv ausgebaut,

Euer wallberg


----------



## 2steep4us (20. November 2009)

Setz nen link Wallberg, das regt das Buchungsaufkommen an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (21. November 2009)

Gerne!

http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-marathon/ausschreibung/


----------



## Stucka (22. November 2009)

war die letzten beiden Jahre dabei, geniale Veranstaltung. Dieses Jahr kann´s problematisch werden, weil vom 2.-5.6. die Trans Germany durchs Allgäu fährt. Zieleinlauf in Bregenz ist am 5.6. Ob da die Beinchen noch den Tegernsee hergeben? Vielleicht kann man bei der Termingestaltung die nächsten Jahre mal schauen, die Trans Germany soll ja anscheinend die nächsten Jahre immer im Alpenraum stattfinden, der Termin wird wohl so ähnlich stehen bleiben. Nur mal so als Tipp....


----------



## scapin-biker (22. November 2009)

Okay, überredet.  Dann erst am 30.05.2010 in Garmisch den Marathon und am 06.06.2010 in Tegernsee.


----------



## wallberg (23. November 2009)

Stucka schrieb:


> war die letzten beiden Jahre dabei, geniale Veranstaltung. Dieses Jahr kann´s problematisch werden, weil vom 2.-5.6. die Trans Germany durchs Allgäu fährt. Zieleinlauf in Bregenz ist am 5.6. Ob da die Beinchen noch den Tegernsee hergeben? Vielleicht kann man bei der Termingestaltung die nächsten Jahre mal schauen, die Trans Germany soll ja anscheinend die nächsten Jahre immer im Alpenraum stattfinden, der Termin wird wohl so ähnlich stehen bleiben. Nur mal so als Tipp....



Moin,
ist sicher nicht machbar, die Termingestaltung ist derart schwierig
geworden da sich immer mehr gute Veranstaltungen im selben Zeit-
fenster bewegen, dazu die Ferien, unser Schnee im Frühjahr ...
Da wir nun schon seit 6 Jahren diesen Termin halten, anderen bekannten
Marathons kollidierten welche auf unser Wochenende keine Rücksicht
nahmen, werden wir uns vermutlich auch für die TransGermany nicht verbiegen,...
wär natürlich schön wenn´s anders wär - ich würde auch gerne mitfahren!

wallberg


----------



## zauberer# (23. November 2009)

gibts 2010 wieder eine Wallfahrt und wenn ja wann in etwa?


----------



## wallberg (23. November 2009)

zauberer# schrieb:


> gibts 2010 wieder eine Wallfahrt und wenn ja wann in etwa?



Am 06.06.2010 im Rahmen des festivals!

www.mtb-festival.de



wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (23. November 2009)

> war die letzten beiden Jahre dabei, geniale Veranstaltung. Dieses Jahr kann´s problematisch werden, weil vom 2.-5.6. die Trans Germany durchs Allgäu fährt. Zieleinlauf in Bregenz ist am 5.6. Ob da die Beinchen noch den Tegernsee hergeben?



ach komm, das muss geh'n 
Nachdem ich diese Saison schon nicht zum Tegernsee kommen konnte muss ich da heuer endlich wieder hin. Zusammen mit der TG wird's sicher nicht leicht, aber zumindest die kurze Strecke müsste schon gehen. Nur einen Fahrer für Bregenz-Tegernsee muss ich noch überreden


----------



## Schmittler (23. November 2009)

Tegernsee ist Pflichtveranstaltung!


----------



## ]:-> (23. November 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Tegernsee ist Pflichtveranstaltung!




Fährst du jetzt eigentlich auch die TG? 
Da ergeben sich best. noch ein paar Fahrgemeinschaften Bregenz-Tegernsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (23. November 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Am 06.06.2010 im Rahmen des festivals!
> 
> www.mtb-festival.de
> 
> ...


Ähm...ich glaub am 5.6.!

http://www.mtb-festival.de/bionicon-wallfahrt-2009/ausschreibung/


----------



## powderJO (23. November 2009)

tegernsee wäre ich auch gerne wieder dabei. wenn die tac für mich ausfällt überlege ich aber auch bei der tg zu starten... d.h ich wäre dann auch einer derjenigen der eine extra-etappe plant....


----------



## Tiffy1 (1. Dezember 2009)

hey, die TG hat doch eh nur 4 etappen dieses jahr; da passt die 5.etappe über den wallberg perfekt rein


----------



## Stucka (1. Dezember 2009)

hey Steffi-Trailgämse, fahrt ihr (Wavefrontrocker) und Du die TG auch mit? Wäre ja genial, das Bike Team Sonthofen ist mit 9 Mann am Start. Die TG geht schon auf die 800 Fahrer zu...Gruß an de Martin!


----------



## Tiffy1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Stucka schrieb:


> hey Steffi-Trailgämse, fahrt ihr (Wavefrontrocker) und Du die TG auch mit? Wäre ja genial, das Bike Team Sonthofen ist mit 9 Mann am Start. Die TG geht schon auf die 800 Fahrer zu...Gruß an de Martin!



Wir haben es zumindest fest vor... Ist ja quasi ein Muss, da sie diesmal fast an der Haustüre vorbei führt!


----------



## carbonracer (14. Mai 2010)

Hi there,

unser "Großer" würd gern wissen, wo "seine" Kids-Strecke her führt (oder anders: ICH soll sie mit ihm fahren. Aber wo geht sie lang? Bitte helft mir, meinen Status als Allwissender nicht einbüßen zu  müssen... 

Oder besser: wann werden die Kids-Strecken veröffentlich? Wäre ja langsam interessant für die Kurzen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (14. Mai 2010)

Die Strecken der Jugend von 14-17 wird in kürze gepostet, wenn er kleiner ist, warte noch bis Montag, dann kann ich mehr erzählen (steht final nn).

wallberg


----------



## carbonracer (14. Mai 2010)

cool. danke!!


----------



## Superfriend (31. Mai 2010)

So, das Rennen rückt näher, da kann der Thread ja mal nach oben.

Bin am vergangenen Freitag die C-Strecke komplett abgefahren. Kompliment, Wallberg, einen sehr schönen Kurs habt Ihr da zusammen gestellt, wie ich finde. Aufs Gemüt natürlich diese Schleife, die zu guter Letzt noch einmal um Rottach-Egern herumführt, wenn man denkt, man sei eigentlich schon da. Aber ich nehme mal an, dass diese nötig war, weil nur so die D-Strecke mit machbarem Aufwand (Genehmigungen etc.) anzubinden war.

Aber die Wanderleute dort am Tegernsee gehören auch nicht zu den entspannten, oder? Ich hatte mehrere Konflikte und Beschwerden und dies gewiss nicht wegen rücksichtlosen Verhaltens.


----------



## carbonracer (31. Mai 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Wanderleute dort am Tegernsee gehören auch nicht zu den  entspannten, oder? Ich hatte mehrere Konflikte und Beschwerden und dies  gewiss nicht wegen rücksichtlosen Verhaltens.


Oh ja, deine Erfahrungen mit Wanderern teile ich voll und ganz. Entspannung lassen viele von denen einfach mal daheim. Als Ex-Westfale kann ich dir aber sagen, dass das wohl ein deutschlandweites Phänomen ist. Ich habe ein Verhalten automatisiert, bei dem ich den meisten von ihnen durch ein fröhlich dahin gesäuseltes "Grüß Gott" etwas den Wind aus dem Segel nehme. Wer dann noch pampig werden muss, wird einfach ignoriert. Ich lass mir doch durch... sagen wir mal "sozial Auffällige" meine schöne Tour nicht kaputt machen... 



			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am vergangenen Freitag die C-Strecke komplett abgefahren.  Kompliment, Wallberg, einen sehr schönen Kurs habt Ihr da zusammen  gestellt, wie ich finde


Stimmt!!! Ich bin sie letztes Jahr gefahren und fand sie einfach nur schön.  Den D-Schlenker bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Und auch der ist echt schön. Aber mal so unter uns: darf man berufstätig sein, wenn man die D fahren will?


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> So, das Rennen rückt näher, da kann der Thread ja mal nach oben.
> 
> Bin am vergangenen Freitag die C-Strecke komplett abgefahren. Kompliment, Wallberg, einen sehr schönen Kurs habt Ihr da zusammen gestellt, wie ich finde. Aufs Gemüt natürlich diese Schleife, die zu guter Letzt noch einmal um Rottach-Egern herumführt, wenn man denkt, man sei eigentlich schon da. Aber ich nehme mal an, dass diese nötig war, weil nur so die D-Strecke mit machbarem Aufwand (Genehmigungen etc.) anzubinden war.
> 
> Aber die Wanderleute dort am Tegernsee gehören auch nicht zu den entspannten, oder? Ich hatte mehrere Konflikte und Beschwerden und dies gewiss nicht wegen rücksichtlosen Verhaltens.



Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt,
bis auf etwa 10 Schilder, welche ich erst Ende der Woche anbringen darf, 
müsstest Du Dich zurechtgefunden haben, oder?

Wanderer sind an sich freundlich bei uns, wenn Tempo und Verhalten passt.
Da dies wohl der Fall war, lag es sicher an Deinem Aussehen, ich hatte
nach der "C" gestern gefühlte 2 Pfund Dreck im Gesicht.....

bis zum Wochenende!


wallberg


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2010)

Ich vergas, am WOCHENENDE sollen bis zu 30 GRAD (PLUS) drin sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bitte sucht keine webcam vom Wallberg - Neuschnee.....

Auf eine sonniges, sturzfreies (armes) und geiles Wochenende!

wallberg


----------



## Superfriend (31. Mai 2010)

wallberg schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt,
> bis auf etwa 10 Schilder, welche ich erst Ende der Woche anbringen darf,
> müsstest Du Dich zurechtgefunden haben, oder?
> 
> ...



Schaumal, so sah ich aus danach: rockbunnybike.blogspot.com 

Ich bin nach GPS gefahren, also hatte ich auch abseits der Schilder keine Probleme. Ich habe mich wie immer rücksichtsvoll verhalten. Freundlich um Platzmachen gebeten, gegrüßt, weiter. Auf dem Fußweg zur Wallberg-Talstation habe ich sogar angehalten und einer Gruppe ca. 60-Jähriger erklärt, dass dies zwar zugegebener Maßen ein Fußweg sei, aber nunmal nächstes WE der Marathon hier drüber ginge, deshalb ja auch schon die entsprechenden "Achtung Radsportveransaltung"-Schilder hingen und der Spuk bald wieder vorbei sei. Die haben mich nicht mal ausreden lassen und gleich weiter gepöbelt. Naja, egal.

30 Grad? Yippieeeh!

Ich bin bei Maratons dieser Länge i.d.R. im hinteren Drittel unterwegs. Mehr ist bei berufsbedingtem Trainingspensum und generellem Talent leider nicht drin. Normalerweise bin ich immer ziemlich gut dran mit dem Zeitlimit. Diesmal war ich "nur" 30 Minuten vor Ablauf an der Wallberg-Talstation. Eine Kombination aus, sagen wir, Platten und verstopftem Trail könnte die Sache schon eng machen. Wie drastisch wird das in der Praxis gehandhabt?

EDIT: Du warst aber nicht einer der beiden Giant-Fahrer, die ich auf der zweiten Abfahrt und danach nocheinmal an der Eisdiele getroffen habe?


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Schaumal, so sah ich aus danach: rockbunnybike.blogspot.com
> 
> Ich bin nach GPS gefahren, also hatte ich auch abseits der Schilder keine Probleme. Ich habe mich wie immer rücksichtsvoll verhalten. Freundlich um Platzmachen gebeten, gegrüßt, weiter. Auf dem Fußweg zur Wallberg-Talstation habe ich sogar angehalten und einer Gruppe ca. 60-Jähriger erklärt, dass dies zwar zugegebener Maßen ein Fußweg sei, aber nunmal nächstes WE der Marathon hier drüber ginge, deshalb ja auch schon die entsprechenden "Achtung Radsportveransaltung"-Schilder hingen und der Spuk bald wieder vorbei sei. Die haben mich nicht mal ausreden lassen und gleich weiter gepöbelt. Naja, egal.
> 
> ...



Servus,
Zeitlimit wird lt. Reglement eingehalten, jedoch bleiben wir immer länger am Gate um Pechvögeln mit gutem Tritt die Möglichkeit zu gewähren...! 
Wir hatten aber auch schon Biker, welche nach dem letzten noch lockererem Limit komplett zu Fuß gingen und eine Schachtel Zigaretten rauchten, 
schließlich ist keine Eile geboten, Limit eingehalten, Rückstand auf den vorletzten nur 60Minuten....dies ist auch kein Spass, aber wohl eine Seltenheit!

Ich habe mein GIANT verscheuert und bin derzeit mit nem SCAPIN Hardtail unterwegs, richtig geil!!! Ich wars also nicht....

In der Hoffnung auf ein schönes WE!


wallberg


----------



## mspitzmu (1. Juni 2010)

http://www.wetter-tegernsee.de/rottach-egern/weather_forecast.php

Muddy Mary ausm Keller holt .. *g*


----------



## bikertom (3. Juni 2010)

mspitzmu schrieb:


> http://www.wetter-tegernsee.de/rottach-egern/weather_forecast.php
> 
> Muddy Mary ausm Keller holt .. *g*



es gibt ja nur Matschabfahrten und keine M-Uphills, da kannst du Muddy Mary wieder in den Keller bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (3. Juni 2010)

Genau, es ist Furious Fred Zeit! Wie war das noch? Schmierig wirds so oder so. Da kann ich doch noch wenigstens leicht unterwegs sein.


----------



## mspitzmu (3. Juni 2010)

Hehe,
ich fahr ja -nur- die Wallfahrt, zumindest ist das bis jetzt noch so geplant .. und wie da die Strecke ist ist ja nicht bekannt  - da nehm ich doch lieber nen Gummi mehr mit  

Grüße - Markus


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (5. Juni 2010)

Und...wo bleiben die Streckenzustandsberichte? Sind doch sicher schon Testfahrer unterwegs...
Die Sonne saugt hoffentlich massig Feuchtigkeit auf, das wird ein geiles Rennen


----------



## mspitzmu (6. Juni 2010)

Servus,

also Wallfahrt war supergeil und so richtig dreckig schlammig  
Mara war wohl furztrocken wie es so schön heisst. 

Geiler Event - nächstes Jahr wieder !


----------



## Cuberix (7. Juni 2010)

Super Wetter, trotzdem schlammig. Was will das Bikerherz mehr?


----------



## Rool (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Alles einfach PERFEEEKT! Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!

Roland


----------



## wallberg (7. Juni 2010)

Danke Bikerfreunde,
meldee mich nach der Aufarbeitung des WE nochmal ausführlich!

wallberg!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (7. Juni 2010)

@Wallberg

Auch von mir erstmal großes Danke und Glückwunsch zu diesem Marathon. Organisatorisch habt ihr es einfach drauf, da klappt alles, die Helfer hochmotiviert und immer super freundlich. (Obwohl sie bei dem Wetter vielleicht auch gerne mal ins Schwimmbad gehen würden...)
Die Strecken sowieso erstklassig... nicht ohne Grund werden die Teilnehmer immer mehr. Ihr brauch euch vor keinem anderen Marathon zu verstecken!!!

Danke!!!

(Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag zum Schluss: bei solchen Temperaturen wie gestern wäre eine zusätzliche Wasserstation auf der D Strecke super. Zwischen Wallberg Talstation und Schießstätte wars schon arg lang. Bisschen Wasser am Parkplatz Hennerer wäre klasse, muss ja keine "große" Verpflegung sein)


----------



## wallberg (7. Juni 2010)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> @Wallberg
> 
> Auch von mir erstmal großes Danke und Glückwunsch zu diesem Marathon. Organisatorisch habt ihr es einfach drauf, da klappt alles, die Helfer hochmotiviert und immer super freundlich. (Obwohl sie bei dem Wetter vielleicht auch gerne mal ins Schwimmbad gehen würden...)
> Die Strecken sowieso erstklassig... nicht ohne Grund werden die Teilnehmer immer mehr. Ihr brauch euch vor keinem anderen Marathon zu verstecken!!!
> ...



Danke für das große Lob,
darüber werden wir sprechen, ich habe alles was ich hatte am Kühzagl
verteilt, vielleicht haben wir uns ja gesehen ... wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (7. Juni 2010)

Danke an den hilfsbereiten Streckenposten nach dem ersten Schiebestück. Hat mir mit seinem Werkzeug die Kette gekürzt nachdem mir das Schaltwerk gerissen ist 
Das Rennen war dann zwar gelaufen, aber ich konnte wenigstens noch auf der A weiterfahren und einiges erleben 

War aber sicher wahnsinnig auf der D, die Hitze war fast zuviel. Meine zwei vollen Trinkflaschen hätten kaum bis zur ersten Verpflegung gereicht.


Falls man noch was verbessern könnte: Die Verpflegung im Ziel würde ich nach hinten verlagern, man kam kaum durch, war total eng...
Ansonsten , ich greif nächstes Jahr wieder an...


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (7. Juni 2010)

@Wallberg

Das ehrt Dich!

Gesehen haben wir uns dann leider nicht. Schon am Kühzagl hätte ich mich sofort auf jede Flasche gestürzt
Fairerweise muss man natürlich sagen, dass keiner ernsthaft hätte verdursten müssen. Man könnte ja einfach beim Gasthaus Hennerer anhalten und die Flasche auffüllen. Aber wer bleibt schon freiwillig im Rennen stehen solange er noch irgendwie auf dem Rad sitzen kann...
Total bescheuert, aber 98% auf der D-Strecke sehen es vermutlich auch so*g*


----------



## mspitzmu (7. Juni 2010)

Moin,
hier mal ein kleiner Bericht zum Ablauf der Wallfahrt.

Start am Festivalgelände -  alle zusammen knapp 4km bis zum eigentlich Start der ersten  -Wertungsprüfung- so würde ich das mal Bezeichnen. 
Dort sind wir im 30 sec Abstand in den ersten Uphill - der über  Waldautobahn und gegen Ende über einen knapp 1m breiten Weg führte (zum  Schluß 27% Steigung). Für den Uphill hatte man 40 min Zeit für jede  Minute die man schneller/langsamer war gabs nen Punkt extra/abgezogen. 
Oben war dann gemütliches entspannen inkl. Essen/trinken. 
Dann wieder im 30 sec Abstand rein in den 1. Downhill - der am Anfang  leider erstmal noch knapp 100 Höhenmeter hochging .. sehr zum Unmut der  Leute die im Vollschutz am Start waren *g*  Naja .. da ich eh ohne Schoner unterwegs war wars mir relativ wurscht - bis auf den extrastopp  zum Sattelstütze wieder hochmachen. Egal - der eigentliche Downhill war  richtig geil .. schlammige Singletrails über dicke wurzeln und  scharfkantige Steine .. das war würde ich sagen zwischen 3 und 4 auf der  Skala   
Ende Zeitnahme war knapp 300m vor der nächsten Verpflegungstation  die wieder etwas oberhalb lag. Dort gab es Obatzta und Brezeln/Energy  Drinks etc. - Hier konnte man sich dann entscheiden ob man nochmal hoch  wollte oder genug hatte. 

Wir natürlich alle nochmal hoch  - wobei das erste Stück über Asphalt  in der glühenden Sonne fast schon unanständig steil war - 24% auf  asphalt in der Hitze .. *schwitz* - überhaupt war der 2. Uphill wirklich  dreckig .. 80% der Strecke war über 20% Steigung - hier auch wieder der  gwohnte Modi mit den 30 sec Abstand. 

Oben wieder mal futtern und trinken - fachsimplen mit den ganzen  Bionicon Fahrern - die Bikes haben ja schon was  

Los gehts- 2. Downhill - wieder im 30 sec Abstand - diesmal trockener  und schneller .. viel schneller aber auch NOCH scharfkantigere Steine ..   einer von uns hatte ne echt hässliche Platzwunde am rechten Unterarm  von nem kleinen Ausrutscher - allerdings mußten wir Ihn auf die Wunde  erstmal aufmerksam machen (scheiss Adrenalin *g*). Frisch geklammert gings dann  auf Asphalt zurück zum Festival Gelände wo ein schöner Obstacle Parcours  aufgebaut war. Paletten mit dünnen Stegen verbunden über Eck mit  steilem Abgang auf ne Wippe und dann seitliches Versetzen über 5  Hütchen .. lecker lecker lecker  - leider hatte ich den Teil mit der  Wippe und den Hütchen erst nach dem 3. Weizen gesichtet *fg* 

Pasta Party und Riders Party im Anschluß war auch gelungen - vor allem  Dank dem Freibier  

Die A Runde die ich Sonntag evtl noch fahren wollte habe ich dann bleiben lassen die haben mri alle viel zu schnell ausgesehen mit Ihren Carbon Hardtails  

Kurz gesagt - war ein Saugeiles Wochenende - nächstes Jahr sind wir  wieder dabei das ist sicher - dann aber im Hotel direkt gegenüber vom  Festival Gelände und nicht aufm Camping Platz der 3 km weg is .. 

Grüße Markus - Team Fun on Wheels


----------



## zauberer# (7. Juni 2010)

mspitzmu schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier mal ein kleiner Bericht zum Ablauf der Wallfahrt.
> ...
> Los gehts- 2. Downhill - wieder im 30 sec Abstand - diesmal trockener  und schneller .. viel schneller aber auch NOCH scharfkantigere Steine ..   ...Grüße Markus - Team Fun on Wheels



schöner Bericht

Ergebnisse gibts noch nicht, Bilder von Sportograf auch noch nicht, aber ein Video vom 2. Downhill hab ich schon gefunden
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12359649"]BIONICON ALLMOUNTAINCHALLENGE Video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Eigerbiker (7. Juni 2010)

Geiles Video!   
Wo seid ihr denn da runter?


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (7. Juni 2010)

Was nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte...

Einen anständigen Espresso gibt´s ja sowieso äußerst selten nach einem Marathon.
Dass es dann aber sogar noch einen spitzenmäßigen OMKAFE aus Arco gab... das verdient ein ganz besonderes Lob!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,

bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal den Tegernsee Marathon gefahren... Bin auf der C-Strecke gestartet. Die Organisation war absolut top, Strecke genial.

Kleines Manko meinerseits: Die Cola hätte an den jeweiligen Verpflegungsstationen etwas kälter sein können, aber hat scho gepasst.

Frage:

Es wurden doch auch wieder Zeiten am Wallberg genommen oder? Wann kann man diese einsehen?

Bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder am Start!

Gruß


----------



## mspitzmu (7. Juni 2010)

Eigerbiker schrieb:


> Geiles Video!
> Wo seid ihr denn da runter?



Bitteschön http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59232.html



PS:Geiles video !


----------



## wallberg (7. Juni 2010)

Hammervideo,
hast Du den ersten Trial auch drauf?
OMKAFE bekommt auch von uns ein Sonderlob, ebenso JURA, Nespresso, t-mobile, SonyEricsson....

Vielen Dank, ohne diese Unterstützung säh es nicht gut aus,
an den Eiwürfeln für die Coke an der Verpflegung tüftle ich noch....

Hat jemand Weissbier und Weisswürste vermisst?
Leider derzeit kein Pächter auf der letzten VS auf D!



wallberg


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (7. Juni 2010)

Eine Station Erdinger Alkoholfrei nach dem Kühzagl Anstieg... das wär´ein TRAUM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## zauberer# (8. Juni 2010)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hammervideo,
> hast Du den ersten Trial auch drauf?
> 
> wallberg



das Rohmaterial gibts, ich schreib dir dazu was.


----------



## eviltubbie (8. Juni 2010)

@Wallberg

Top Veranstaltung, wird jedes Jahr besser! Frühstück, Streckenauswahl, Helfer all das ist nicht zu toppen!!!! Nur die Teilnehmershirts waren die letzten beide Jahre um Welten schöner, als die Baumwollteile von diesem Jahr.


----------



## Tomson_Muc (8. Juni 2010)

Alles super und Top! Ich bin die B-Strecke gefahren. 

Ein keiner Kritikpunkt: Hier waren wohl knapp 900 Biker am Start. Das führte an den Engstellen zu erheblichen ärgerlichen Wartezeiten und Verzögerungen. Hier sollte darüber nachgedacht werden diese zu entzerren oder gleich in mehreren kleineren Blöcken zu starten. Auch sollte evtl. darauf geachtet werden, dass wenn "ganze Massen" die Anstiege hochschieben das die "Schiebenden" rechts gehen, so das die "Fahrenden" links vorbei können und nicht gezwunden sind ebenfalls abzusteigen weil "nichts mehr vorwärtsgeht".


----------



## snemeis (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.

Super Veranstaltung, super Wetter alles Super.

Bin auch die B-Strecke gefahren, hatte aber an keiner Stelle Probleme mit zuviel Leuten.
Gut die Engstelle mit dem LKW war schon unglücklich, aber was solls.
Das Erste Schiebestück sind wir fast im Laufschritt passiert, das dauerte letztes Jahr deutlich länger.

Ich fand das selbst die zu überholenden A-Fahrer kein Problem darstellten.

Also, nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Info, ist bereits bekannt und vermerkt!

Der LKW vom Forst hat uns bereits genügend graue Haare wachsen lassen,
wir hätten max. sprengen können.

In 2011 werden wir kleinere Blöcke starten oder Teilstücke ändern um die Staus
am Sonnenbichl&Tragestück zu eliminieren - nochmals sorry!

wallberg


----------



## goopher (8. Juni 2010)

Hi,

war echt ein Top event.

Nächste Jahr wieder. Auch die Klamm zum Bauer in der Au war eine Staustelle, hier sind sie mitten im Weg stehengeblieben und abgestiegen. Eine Fahrerin ist mir dabei direkt vors Bike gefallen, so das ich auch anhalten musste. Das starten in unterschiedlchen Blöcken wäre somit echt genial. Als Kriterium könnte man ja die Vorjahreszeiten nehmen, und wer sich noch nicht angemeldet hatte und keine Zeit somit hat geht nach Anmeldedatum .

Davon abgesehen ... geiles Wetter ... geniales Event.

Und auch meiner Tochter hat es bei den Kids super gefallen :-D

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (8. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

kann mich nur anschließen, wiedermal ein super Event.

Mit Stau hatte ich dieses Jahr Gott sei Dank nix zu tun. Kommt auch darauf an zu welchem Zeitpunkt man wo ist. Auf`m ersten Schiebestück haben uns auch die C-Fahrer vorbeigelassen. Das einbiegen in die A-Strecke und der flache Anstieg war dagegen etwas "Gewöhnungsbedürftig", da die meisten A-Fahrer kreuz und quer fuhren und teilweise bei leichter Steigung schon abgestiegen sind. Man kam trotzdem gut voran.

Nächstesjahr auf alle Fälle wieder.


----------



## schlaffe wade (8. Juni 2010)

ja, was soll man sagen ? wieder einmal ein wirklich schöner marathon, super organisiert (bonuspunkte gibt es für den guten draht zu petrus ), sensationelle landschaft, begeisterte zuschauer usw. mit einem wort: top ! 

besonders möchte ich mich bei all den helfern bedanken, die alle freundlich und sehr hilfsbereit waren: streckenposten, verpflegung, sanitöter, feuerwehr und all die anderen ungenannten. ohne euch wäre das nicht machbar !

2 dinge möchte ich noch erwähnt wissen.
1. an die kollegen der fahrenden zunft: es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, seinen müll nicht überall zu verteilen. teilweise hat es ausgesehen wie auf dem wertstoffhof. bitte behaltet doch euren müll bis zum schluß. danke !

2. an die orga: ich weiß noch nicht wie, aber man sollte die touristinfo und ähnliche gebilde noch mehr in die verpflichtung nehmen, wanderer und bergfreunde noch stärker darauf hinzuweisen, dass gewisse strecken halt einfach tabu sind an diesem tag. teilweise war es auf den abfahrten wirklich haarsträubend, frei laufende hunde, quer über den weg rasende kinder (egal ob im oder vor dem kinderwagen) usw. da war eine riesenportion glück mit im spiel...

nun denn, wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf 2011 !


----------



## mountainbike (9. Juni 2010)

ich kann nur sagen - wie jedes jahr alles super! der wettergott mag den tegernsee

grüße an florian und das team - bestleistung

ist und bleibt mein lieblingsrennen 

(im schiebestück sind jedoch trotzdem viele gefahren - )


----------



## Tatü (9. Juni 2010)

Die Wallfahrt war wieder ein super Biketag, v.a. die zweite bergab Wertung hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ein bisschen länger kann die Runde schon sein mit noch einer dritten bergab Wertung. 
Leider ist die Wallfahrt bei dem Marathongeschehen etwas untergegangen im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. 
Ich hoffe, dass dieses Format beibehalten wird und freue mich aufs nächste Jahr.


----------



## pug304 (9. Juni 2010)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> @Wallberg
> 
> Top Veranstaltung, wird jedes Jahr besser! Frühstück, Streckenauswahl, Helfer all das ist nicht zu toppen!!!! *Nur die Teilnehmershirts waren die letzten beide Jahre um Welten schöner, als die Baumwollteile von diesem Jahr*.



wo er recht hat hat er recht! volle Zustimmung! 

und bitte etwas Werkzeug an den Verpflegungsstellen deponieren. ZB einen Kettennieter  So bin vom Viehgatter wieder unverrichteter Dinge an den See gerollert (an der Stelle Grüsse an die oberblinden vor allem A und B Fahrer. Obwohl ich soweit es ging am Rand oder im off wieder zurück bin musste ich mich mehrmals mit einem Sprung retten. Und das waren nicht die Leader, die waren nämlich schon 30min durch).

aber ich will ja nicht nur goschen sondern muss die Veranstalter absolut loben. Jedes Jahr wieder ein Highlight im Rennkalender!


----------



## Schmittler (9. Juni 2010)

Traumhaftes Rennen, mein absoluter Favorit! Ich freue mich schon wieder wie ein kleines Kind auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## pug304 (9. Juni 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Traumhaftes Rennen, mein absoluter Favorit! Ich freue mich schon wieder wie ein kleines Kind auf nächstes Jahr



biste sicher?


----------



## Schmittler (9. Juni 2010)

Nächstes Jahr bin ich Egoist! Ich sag am nächsten Posten Bescheid und habe meine Pflicht erfüllt. So Sperenzchen wie dieses mal wirds nicht mehr geben...


----------



## zauberer# (10. Juni 2010)

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn das Konzept der BIONICON ALLMOUNTAINCHALLENGE (ex.Wallfahrt) weiter verfolgt und optimiert würde.
Dieses Format hat auf alle Fälle Zukunft, man braucht nur nach Frankreich oder Italien schauen!

Wirds davon noch ein detailiertes Ergebnis mit den einzelnen Spéciales (Prüfungen) geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspitzmu (10. Juni 2010)

Schee wars


----------



## Brauneck-Biker (11. Juni 2010)

Ich war zwar nicht als Teilnehmer unterwegs, fand die Atmosphäre jedoch auch klasse. Besonders auch die Stände der Aussteller.

Vielen Dank nochmals an Philipp von der Fa. Absolut GPS und sein Team aus Leipzig, die sich spontan bereit erklärt haben, für unser am 17. Juli standfindende Blomberg MTB-Rennen eine 3D-Animation  zu erstellen, die sich ja auch schon beim Tegernsee-Festival bewährt hat.


----------



## Polli (12. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Fand die Veranstaltung auch richtig geil - perfekt organisiert.

Ein kleines Aber habe ich allerdings - bin die C Strecke gefahren - und am Ende fehlten fast 600 hm (angegeben waren 2600 - ich hatte bischen über 2000). Kann mir einer sagen warum? Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht bei der Fahrerbesprechung am Vorabend war. Und ich die 600 hm am Schluss auch nicht wirklich vermißt habe - war halt nur für die Renneinteilung doof.

Aber insgesamt wars geil und ich komm sicher wieder..

Gruß


----------



## Fup (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich war zum zweiten Mal auf der B-Strecke dabei und fand es wieder richtig super.

Drei Verbesserungsschläge:
1. T-Shirts auch in XS: Als Frau mit Größe 38 (und es gibt noch kleinere Damengrößen) versinke ich in dem Unisex-S-Shirt. Ich möchte das Shirt auch tragen können ohne wie ein Kartoffelsack auszusehen.
2. Mehr Verpflegung beim Bauer in der Au. Ich bin im Mittelfeld der B-Strecke gefahren und ich als dort ankam, war alles weggefuttert.
3. Engstellen am Anfang von Anstiegen vermeiden. Ich bin mit einem Pulk zu diesem Waldarbeits-Dings gekommen und es war schwierig, anschließend wieder ins Fahren zu kommen. Wenn wieder so viele Teilnehmer kommen, ist es vielleicht besser auf der B-Strecke in Blöcken zu starten. An der Schiebestrecke war auch ein ziemlicher Rückstau - da lief es letztes Jahr besser.

Ansonsten: Weiter so!!!

Viele Grüße,

Fup


----------



## mountainbike (14. Juni 2010)

ja stimmt - ich bin auch kein großer mann - aber das shirt in S ist mir auch zu groß, leider!

geht ja einfach, bei der anmeldung größenangaben verlangen und danach die t-shirts drucken lassen!


----------



## mspitzmu (14. Juni 2010)

Moin,

das ist ja lustig - mein XL ist viel zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mp77 (6. August 2010)

Gibts denn schon einen Termin für 2011?


----------



## wallberg (6. August 2010)

Vermutlich letztes Mai WE -

noch nicht fix.

wallberg


----------

